# roof hatch ladder requirements



## carl z

Can someone point me to a section in the code that specifies how close to a newly installed roof hatch the last ladder rung must be ?

In other words when you take the last step off the ladder how close to the hatch must that rung be ?

Thanks much

carl z


----------



## mtlogcabin

I would use same dimension as the spacing between the rungs on the ladder. 14 inches is the maximum distance measured center to center on the rungs

IMC

306.5 Equipment and appliances on roofs or elevated structures.

Where equipment requiring access and appliances are installed on roofs or elevated structures at a height exceeding 16 feet (4877 mm), such access shall be provided by a permanent approved means of access, the extent of which shall be from grade or floor level to the equipment and appliances' level service space. Such access shall not require climbing over obstructions greater than 30 inches (762 mm) high or walking on roofs having a slope greater than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). Where access involves climbing over parapet walls, the height shall be measured to the top of the parapet wall.

Permanent ladders installed to provide the required access shall comply with the following minimum design criteria:

1.    The side railing shall extend above the parapet or roof edge not less than 30 inches (762 mm).

2.    Ladders shall have rung spacing not to exceed 14 inches (356 mm) on center.

3.    Ladders shall have a toe spacing not less than 6 inches (152 mm) deep.



4.    There shall be a minimum of 18 inches (457 mm) between rails.

5.    Rungs shall have a minimum 0.75-inch (19 mm) diameter and be capable of withstanding a 300-pound (136.1 kg) load.

6.    Ladders over 30 feet (9144 mm) in height shall be provided with offset sections and landings capable of withstanding 100 pounds per square foot (488.2 kg/m2). Landing dimensions shall be not less than 18 inches (457 mm) and not less than the width of the ladder served. A guard rail shall be provided on all open sides of the landing.

7.    Ladders shall be protected against corrosion by approved means.

Catwalks installed to provide the required access shall be not less than 24 inches (610 mm) wide and shall have railings as required for service platforms.

Exception: This section shall not apply to Group R-3 occupancies.

OSHA may have some regulations also


----------



## mark handler

What codes are in your area?

IMC? UMC? State Code?

There may also be OSHA requirements


----------



## carl z

I checked with WISHA ( which is our OSHA ) they said hey dont have any codes that govern this .

The city this is in is goverened by all of the 2012 version of the IBC and mechanical codes .


----------



## zigmark

The IMC cited by Mt above is the correct citation for Washington State with the following State Building Code modifications;

 1. The side railing shall extend above the parapet or roof edge not less than 42 inches (1067 mm).

 2. Ladders shall have rung spacing not to exceed 12 inches (305 mm) on center.  The uppermost rung shall be a maximum of 24 inches below the upper edge of the roof hatch, roof or parapet, as applicable.

 3. Ladders shall have a toe spacing not less than 7 inches (178 mm) deep.

All the rest of that section is the same.

Hope that helps!

ZIG


----------



## carl z

Thanks Zigmark . That is helpful . And thanks to the rest of you also.

Carl


----------

